# New to ironmag



## jackedupbro (Apr 6, 2012)

whats up guys just registered yesterday but been using the forum for a couple years for info/research so i figured i would make an account finally
Im 21 years old 6'3 215 lbs
Been going to gym for about 3.5 years now
I started off at 305 lbs and lost about 110 lbs and have put on 15 lbs of muscle and have been maintaing for a while
I hit the gym 5-6 days a week with 1-2 rest days. Try to do 30 min of cardio a day with 90 min of weight training. Abs every other day.
My diet is very clean with 1-2 cheat days a week-
2,000 cals a day give and take a little
High Protein
High Fiber
Low Fat
Low Sodium

My goals- Lose extra stomach fat/love handles and keep getting more muscler/lean
Any tips on the fat loss?


P.S-On some test prop/anavar and thinking about some growth
Novotropin maybe?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2012)

jackedupbro, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with the cycle. As you should know, 25 is the safe age to start.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi!!!!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome. Too young for juice. Research, read, learn.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM, hope you find what you are looking for--be wary of the keyboard-lifters ! 

All in all a good community here


----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## jackedupbro (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to I M . Alot of knowledgeable people on here to help you out!


----------

